# هندسة الطيران افشل قسم في الوطن العربي



## مهندس محمد عطية (25 مارس 2009)

هندسة الطيران افشل قسم في الهندسة في الوطن العربي لان الحصول على وظيفة مهندس طيران في غاية الصعوبة و خاصة في مصر مما جعلني اعتقد اننى لست مهندسا اصلا بالاضافة ان مهندس الطيران لابد ان يكون مطلع دائما لكى يحسن مستواه و هذا شىء ليس فيه عيب ولكن اقصد ان هندسة الطيران طريق في غاية الصعوبة وانصح الجميع بعدم اختيار هذا القسم من البداية ...... ارجو المشاركة ربما يوجد راي اخر لانني لا اعمل حتى الان ...... ارجو ابداء النصائح التى استفيد منها و تفيد الاخرين


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 مارس 2009)

انا شايف عكسك شوية

وانا من مصر على فكرة و العمل متوافر فعلا بس بشرط حصولك على رخصة البيزك على الاقل.. 
و فية شركات طيران كتيرة بسم الله ما شاء الله فى مصر كلها 

هل الرخصة معاك ولا لأ؟

و استمرارك فى الاطلاع زى ما انت قلت مش عيب فى القسم و الصعوبة موجود فى اى قسم او اى مهنة

قسم الطيران شيق جدا فى تعليمة و مجال عملة

اتمنى انك تتفائل شوية و ان شاء الله ربنا يفرجها عليك و تشتغل فى مكان كويس

لازم تعرف ان البداية دائما بتبقى اصعب خطوة فى الطريق كله

ربنا معاك و معانا كلنا


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (27 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

طرحك للموضوع مثبط جدا 

و لا يجدر بك التعميم الا إن كنت عالما بدقائق الامور
لكل بلد عربي نظمه و لكل إنسان مستقبل كتبه الله له 
ولا يمكن ان يسقط الإنسان فشله او فشل بعض معارفه على الجميع
قسمنا لشحذ الهمم لا لقص الركب

نحن نرحب بك معنا معززا مكرما رافعا لمعنوياتنا 
بورك اخي و السلام عابكم و رحمة الله


----------



## TURBOFAN (27 مارس 2009)

اولا ادعو الله ان يرزق العمل الذي تستحقه
ثانيا انا مهندس طيران وشغال في مصنع يعني مهندس ميكانيكا وباذن الله لما تشتغل حتحس بقيمة القسم العظيم الي احنا تشرفنا بالتخرج منه فمهندس الطيران ياعزيزي مهندس قادر على العمل في اي مجال هندسي وبالتاكيد سيبدع فيه والعيب ليس في قيود العمل في مجال الطيران ولكن العيب في عقول البعض الذي يعتقد ان مهندس الطيران بيعرف يسوق طياره بس ومبيفهمش في الميكانيكا.
وفي النهاية شد حيلك وعلى فكرة اي مهندس بدون ان يكون مطلع دائما ليس مهندس وشكراااااااا


----------



## جاسر (28 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

لا أزيد ولكن أعد النظر فأنت بكل تأكيد بعيد عن الصواب, هندسة الطيران هندسة ميكانيكية في طور قد يكون معقد نوعاً ما, ولكن بالتأكيد ليست بتلك الصعوبة التي يصفها البعض !

لكل متجهدٍ نصيب يا صاحبي


تحاااياااي


----------



## MastaMinds (4 أبريل 2009)

أنا أقول أنه في كل قسم و كل بلد يمكن أن لا يجد الخريج عملا
لكن هذا يا أخي ليس سبب أن تكون هندسة الطيران أفشل قسم في العالم العربي
و كم من مهندسي الطيران الذين تخرجوا في الوطن العربي الآن يعملون
و منهم أيضا من يعمل بالخارج
و خطأ كبير منك يا أخي أن تعمم
و في النهاية المهم هو الرغبة
فإن لم يعجبك تخصص هندسة الطيران أو لم تكن مقتنعا به فلماذا دخلته في الأصل؟؟؟!!!
و للعلم هندسة الطيران من أفضل التخصصات في العالم (بشكل عام)
و نحن بشكل خاص في الوطن العربي في أشد الحاجة لهذا التخصص
و لنتعلم من إسرائيل التي تقصف إخواننا في غزة بأكثر الطائرات و الصواريخ تطورا


----------



## مهندس/سامي الصافي (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا الحمدلله تخرجت من قسم هندسة الطيران
وعلى فكرة
لا تجعل مثل هذه الافكار تتسلل الى عقلك وانت في بداية المشوار, وانت لا بد تعلم ان الدراسة الجامعية وحدها لا تكفي فيجب عليك ان تتابع مشوارك بالحصول على الرخصة والتي بعد الحصول عليها ان شاء الله ستعرف الفرق الكبير بين هندسة الطيران وباقي الهندسات وتذكر دائما انك اخترت المجال الافضل ولن تندم ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed lmloum (13 أبريل 2009)

تفائل تفائل تفائل تفائل


----------



## م/ مصطفي (17 أبريل 2009)

*تفـــاءل يا صديقي ,, تفـــــــاءل بالخيــر تجده 

و اذكرك ... " ليس نيـل العـلا بالتمنــي , و انما توخذ الدنيـا غلابـــا " 

قال الله تعالي .. " انا عند حسن ظن عبـدي بـي "

ان غذا لناظره لقريـــب ​*


شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> طرحك للموضوع مثبط جدا
> 
> ...


----------



## مهندس محمد عطية (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الردود و اريد ان اقول اني احب الطيران جدا ولكن يوجد كثير من مهندسين الطيران مظلومين فعلا في مجال العمل نظرا لتدخل الوساطة بشكل سخيف و عدم اعطاء الفرصة للموهوب الذي عنده القدرة على الابداع في العمل و الارزاق بيد الله وحده


----------



## ليدي لين (24 أبريل 2009)

انا اعتقد اصبح العمل في الوطن العربي في كل التخصصات صعب ليس فقط على هندسة الطيران بل كل الهندسات 
مع الاسف الشديد ولايوجد هناك تخصص سيء وتخصص ممتاز كل المجالات لها اماكنها


----------



## الشاعر الطيار (25 أبريل 2009)

أروع شيئ في الوجود دراسة هندسة الطيران

وهذا الكلام حقيقة ليست مبالغة 

يكفي أن تحلق بأفكارك في السماء 

بل وتنفذها في السماء أيضا


----------



## ebrahim elgazzar (2 مايو 2009)

wlahi ana lsa badrs w mesh 3arf ha3ml eh b3d ma a5als bs isa ha5od caurs el basic eshta w el drasa shyaka awi 3la fkra 3la el ra3`m mn el s3ooba :S bs 5eer isa


----------



## ا.د.مهندس مظهر (3 مايو 2009)

مهندس محمد عطية قال:


> هندسة الطيران افشل قسم في الهندسة في الوطن العربي لان الحصول على وظيفة مهندس طيران في غاية الصعوبة و خاصة في مصر مما جعلني اعتقد اننى لست مهندسا اصلا بالاضافة ان مهندس الطيران لابد ان يكون مطلع دائما لكى يحسن مستواه و هذا شىء ليس فيه عيب ولكن اقصد ان هندسة الطيران طريق في غاية الصعوبة وانصح الجميع بعدم اختيار هذا القسم من البداية ...... ارجو المشاركة ربما يوجد راي اخر لانني لا اعمل حتى الان ...... ارجو ابداء النصائح التى استفيد منها و تفيد الاخرين


 
المهندس الشاب محمد عطية

تحية طيبة و بعد


بعض الأسئلة للتعارف قبل مناقشة ما قلته عن هندسة الطيران

فى أى كلية او معهد تدرس هندسة الطيران؟

هل تخرجت ام لازلت طالبا؟

و تحياتى


عبد الحميد مظهر
خريج هندسة طيران جامعة القاهرة 1973


----------



## blue55555stone (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس طيران واعرف تماما صعوبة هذا الاختصاص ومدرك لكل العوائق الصعوبات التي يواجهها كل طالب
حتى يحصل على شهادته.
لكن أحب ان اقول كما تحدث الاخ turbofan بأن عظمة وروعة هذا الاختصاص تكمن في منحك قدرة كبيرة على الخوض في اي مجال هندسي وهذا ما حدث معي تماما حيث اني اعمل الان كمهندس ميكانيك ولكن استطعت ان اتميز بسهولة واثبت حضورا قويا.
ولا انكر صعوبة الحصول على عمل بذات الاختصاص لاسباب كثيرة كما ذكر الاخوة سابقا.
اخيرا انصحك بأن لا تيأس وان تفتخر بأنك مهندس طيران.
وفي الختام تحية وسلام


----------



## virtualknight (10 مايو 2009)

تفاؤلوا بالخير تجدوه


----------



## سامح الفيومى (12 مايو 2009)

*ليس بالضبط*

ولكن هناك فعلا قيود كثيره اولها انك لازم تدخل الجيش وتتبهدل 3 سنين وبعد كده تقعد بره كمان 3 سنين علشان تشتغل ولازم يكون معاك على الاقل 10 الاف جنيه مصرى علشان تاخد البسيك و الويزاوت وبعد كده مصاريفك وتدور على شغل وانت ونصيبك فعلا طريق طويل ومحتاج صبر بس فى الاخر هاتحصد الكثير من العلم والمال والله الموفق


----------



## سامح الفيومى (12 مايو 2009)

وتدور على شغل وانت ونصيبك فعلا طريق طويل ومحتاج صبر بس فى الاخر هاتحصد الكثير من العلم والمال والله الموفق


----------



## مهندس محمد عطية (14 مايو 2009)

انا متشكر على كل هذا بالرد على السيد الاستاذ الدكتور مظهر انا متخرج من دفعة 2007 قسم هندسة طيران وحاصل على كورس البيزيك ايضا وبحثت كثيرا لكى احصل على الويذاوت و لم اوفق و لم اجد بالمرة مجرد اتصال حتى للمقابلة الشخصية كل العمل المتوفر في مجالات اخرى للعمل كمهندس ميكانيكا عادي ولكن حبي للطيران جعلني لا احب العمل في اي مجال اخر مع اني مضطر للعمل بها ....... والواضح انه يوجد اقسام لا يوجد بها مهندس واحد يجد الوظيفة بصعوبة مثل قسم مدني و عمارة .... العمل متوفر جدا لهم داخل مضر و خارجها .....

شكرا جزيلا على الردود


----------



## مهندس محمد عطية (18 مايو 2009)

ا.د.مهندس مظهر قال:


> المهندس الشاب محمد عطية
> 
> تحية طيبة و بعد
> 
> ...


انا متشكر على كل هذا بالرد على السيد الاستاذ الدكتور مظهر انا متخرج من دفعة 2007 قسم هندسة طيران وحاصل على كورس البيزيك ايضا وبحثت كثيرا لكى احصل على الويذاوت و لم اوفق و لم اجد بالمرة مجرد اتصال حتى للمقابلة الشخصية كل العمل المتوفر في مجالات اخرى للعمل كمهندس ميكانيكا عادي ولكن حبي للطيران جعلني لا احب العمل في اي مجال اخر مع اني مضطر للعمل بها ....... والواضح انه يوجد اقسام لا يوجد بها مهندس واحد يجد الوظيفة بصعوبة مثل قسم مدني و عمارة .... العمل متوفر جدا لهم داخل مضر و خارجها .....

شكرا جزيلا على الردود


----------



## مهندس محمد عطية (18 مايو 2009)

على فكرة انت الوحيد اللي عارف الوضع كويس في الناس اللي ردت كلها


----------



## shemerly (15 مارس 2010)

كله جاى فى الطريق


----------



## alshabhar (15 مارس 2010)

أرجو منك أن تكون متفائل وإذا ماصرنا نحن العرب دئما نحكي بهذه الطريقة فسوف نشجع الجميع على عدم الدخول في مجالات اعتبرها شخصيا ستساعد في نهضة الأمة وشكراً


----------

